
Google's second click versus Facebook's second click - cstejerean
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/03/googles-second.html
======
Readmore
This did bring to mind the new Yahoo program bd referenced. While apps in the
search results is an interesting idea I don't think you're going to get Google
to do this. It could, however, be an interesting idea for a startup. Build it
to work with existing 'widgets' or Facebook apps and you would have a group of
apps to start with.

You would have to have some way to track and determine relevance for apps but
it could be really interesting. It might even be an actual USE for OpenID if
each app pulled your credentials from OpenID, or directly from the search
engine, you wouldn't have to worry about making a new login for every app that
showed up in a search result.

------
bd
Google (Subscribed Links) and Yahoo (SearchMonkey) already allow some SERP
modifications.

 _An Open Approach to Search_ (<http://ysearchblog.com/archives/000523.html>)

 _An easy way to add new features to Google_
(<http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/adding-new-features-to-google/>)

